# Center Brace



## Mike Mirto (Feb 14, 2008)

I NEED TO REPLACE THE CENTER BRACE ON MY 75GAL TANK. IT IS NOT THE TYPE THAT IS
AFFIXED TO THE TANK FRAME. IT IS REMOVABLE AND ALSO HAS TWO SIDE BRACES (ONE
AT BOTH ENDS OF THE TANK). I HAVE GOOGLED AND BEEN TO JUST ABOUT EVERY WEB SITE
OUT THERE AND HAVE FOUND NOTHING.

PLEASE HELP!
MIKE :fish:


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

First off all, welcome to the forum.
Second a request: DON'T SHOUT please. Using all upper case is considered shouting 

Finally, your question, stating tank brand, type, size and so on might help people helping you out.


----------



## Mike Mirto (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry about the yelling.  My line of work has me typing everything upper case. My tank
brand is one I've never heard of. O'Dell. It is probably 12 years old and was a hand-me-down
from my in-laws. It measures 48"x18"x19" and is a standard rectangle(no surfline or anything like that). I greatly appreciate any help I can get on this matter.   opcorn:


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

try this place. http://cciaquarium.com. Maybe they can help you.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Can you take a photo? It's possible to take a piece of glass and silicone in your own center brace.

O'Dell used to manufacture a lot of tanks but they must have gone out of business.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

It sounds like your best bet would be to buy a piece of glass cut to fit between the front and back glass... 2" wide should be sufficient... and silicone it in place...

I'm not familar with the type of removable center brace you described... giving more details about it (a picture is worth a thousand words) might help us get a better idea of what you have...


----------



## Mike Mirto (Feb 14, 2008)

How do I go about putting a photo on here?


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

You'll have to find an online server to store your fotos, like www.photobucket.com then you can use the img tags to post a foto in here. Have a look at http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=21085, "next steps"


----------



## Mike Mirto (Feb 14, 2008)

Here are 2 pics of the braces. Sorry they are so large. I couldn't figure out how to shrink them.
I fixed the middle one with Super Glue but it was already warped and I don't think it's going to hold for long.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Those aren't braces, but rather channels/supports for the glass top.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

BillD said:


> Those aren't braces, but rather channels/supports for the glass top.


 :thumb:

A picture is worth a thousand words... lol

I have seen these. They are most commonly seen in use on old 55 gal tanks... which have thick enough glass to not require a center brace... but do require these brackets to hold the tops in place...

So structurally, your tank is fine with no center brace... practically, you'll want to find a way to secure your tops... since you do not have to be concerened of structural stability of your brace/backet, be creative...


----------



## ebo (May 5, 2007)

Just a thought, when I was putting some vinyl lathe on my porch they have a joiner strip like that. They are a little deeper but for sure can be cut on a table saw.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

This topic has perfect timing for me. I just acquired the exact same tank, a 75G made by O'Dell. But I need to replace both the top and bottom plastic frames. Does anyone know if the Perfecto frames will fit?


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

You could get some E channels from a building store and use them to replace what you have.


----------

